# Do I need to clean the whole tank?



## lissac67 (Nov 8, 2005)

I just found two of my fish died, my otto and a tetra. I had a pleco that has dissapeared, I think he died too and just sort of got eaten or something. Anyway, the dead fish were in the filter so I cleaned the filter out and put in a new one. I did a 50% water change because the water looked cloudy. The tank is cycled and all so I thought it might be bacteria from the dead fish. They may have been in there dead for a day or so. So my question is was the filter cleaning and 50% change enough? Or should I start over and clean everything? THe fish that died were new fish. I think they were stressed, as my other fish seem fine and have been for 3 months. But I won't want them to get sick, so want to do what is best.I tested the water and all the readings were fine. Thanks! 

Lisa


----------



## cucci67 (Aug 3, 2005)

I wouldn't change everything unless you want to recycle your tank, I don't think you do. Most of the bacteria is in the filter, the rest in the gravel and decorations. Taking out everything and cleaning it would kill all the bacteria. I think you should be fine with what you did, if any other problems arise, I would consider cleaning the whole tank with hot water.


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Bacteria won't make your water cloudy. When they decompose the water wuality degrades and your ammonia goes up.

The only thing I would worry about is ammonia. and why the fish died in the first place.


----------



## lissac67 (Nov 8, 2005)

yes, that is a concern of mine. I am not sure why they died. It seems to be stress, but who knows. I didn't see any sign of disease on any of them. should I be doing something else for my healthy fish to make sure they don't die too? Should I get some stress coat or something?


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

get the water tested, make sure something isn't amiss. Ammonia is the product of fish waste, and actually is present in new tanks more than old tanks.


----------



## sonofbreeder (Jul 17, 2005)

> I would consider cleaning the whole tank with hot water.


i would not suggest cleaning the whole tank with hot water because it can make the tank leak


----------



## lissac67 (Nov 8, 2005)

I just tested last night for all the stuff and it was all within good levels when I compared it to the bottle. The ammonia I have been testing daily and is at 0. So far they all still seem fine. I am just wondering if there is anything else I can to ensure they make it.


----------



## sonofbreeder (Jul 17, 2005)

just keep up on water changes and watch the fish


----------



## lissac67 (Nov 8, 2005)

Thanks! :-D


----------



## Thomas (Nov 8, 2005)

lissac67 said:


> Anyway, the dead fish were in the filter so I cleaned the filter out and put in a new one. I did a 50% water change because the water looked cloudy. The tank is cycled and all so I thought it might be bacteria from the dead fish.Lisa


First, I am worried that you have changed the filter, because by doing that you have removed 90% (if not more) beneifical bacteria in your tank :? I wonder why your water test still shows everything is all right  What is the exact reading for ammonia, nitrite, and nitrate? What is the PH?

As far as I know, Otto and tetra are not the easiest fish to keep. When new fish is introduced into the tank, very often they have been stressed due to the netting and travelling etc. When you put in the new fish, did you climatise them first? i.e. floating the bag for 10-15 min, then add small amount of tank water to the bag several time (about 10 min apart). After an hour or so, net the fish out and put them in the tank. As you said, adding stress coat may help although I'm not sure if it actually will. But it certainly does not do harm provided you follow the instruction on the bottle.

I think daily water change of about 30% can help fish if you suspect that there may be something wrong. As by doing this, the water chemistry change will be gradual and the water will be "purified" daily. Don't forget to use water conditioner - stress coat is one of them anyway.

:fish: :fish: :fish:


----------



## lissac67 (Nov 8, 2005)

Well, I had to change the filter because it was time anyway, but one of the fish was stuck to it and I couldn't get him off. So I thought it was better to change the filter. I did float the new fish in the tank for 1/2 hour and add a bit of tank water a couple of times. I guess it was most likely stress. I will keep up water changes every couple of days. I am off now so don't have time to post my readings. But I will test when I get home and see what it looks like and then post. Thanks!


----------



## wildtiger (Jun 8, 2005)

Another thing to ask is what size is the tank and what all do you have in there? Next is if your going to change the water every couple of days only do about 20% water changes as you don't want to throw your tank into a new cycle. (This is of course depending on your bio-load in the tank).


----------



## lissac67 (Nov 8, 2005)

It is a 10 gallon tanks and I have 8 fish in it. 3 neon tetras, 2 platies and 2 cory cats, and another type of tetra.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 8, 2005)

lissac67 said:


> Well, I had to change the filter because it was time anyway, but one of the fish was stuck to it and I couldn't get him off.


What sort of filter is it? Why was it time to change? Do you mean you change the filter media or the entire filter?


----------



## lissac67 (Nov 8, 2005)

It is a whisper filter, and it was time to change. I do it once a month. I just changed the filter media. 

I also tested my water and the readings are as follows.

Ammonia 0
Nitrate 0
Nitrite 0
hardness 150
Alkaline 120
PH 7.2

From looking at the bottles, those readings should all be fine. So far the fish are fine. I am feeding lightly and will do another small water change in a day or so. I think perhaps it was just stress for the new fish. I didn't think of this, but I also got one more neon tetra for my daughter's 5 gallon (she has 3) and one of her tetra's died too. Hard to tell if it was the new one, but it was smaller (younger?) so I think it was stress. I could take them back and get new ones. But I think I am just going to sit tight for now and make sure these guys are fine first.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 8, 2005)

I am not familiar with this type of filter, and therefore did a search and found the link below:

http://www.fishinthe.net/html/reviews-7.html

I think it has answered my question as to why replacing the filter media in this particular filter do not remove most of the beneifical bacteria. It appears that it has got a bag or something for the bacteria to grow - the "media" removed is actually just a pad. No wonder you can keep your water quality up to standard  

Having said that, this website said that this kind of filter is not the best. Anyway, just keep an eye on the water quality and it should be fine.

Again, neon tetra is not the easiest fish to keep. I would not be too surprised when a neon died after travelling from LFS to your home. Another thing you could do is to talk to the LFS and find out their water perimeter including PH value to see if there is any huge difference. If there is, that might be the reason for the death. 

Good luck and happy fishkeeping :smile:


----------



## lissac67 (Nov 8, 2005)

Wow, that was very helpful! Thank you! That gives me some food for thought. Not right now, but in the near future I am thinking of going up to a 15 gallon and at that time I will really consider a different filter also! The fish seem to be doing fine now. The two new cory cats have survived (my favorite) so I think I will stick to what I have for now. I am learning so much! But really enjoying it!


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

whispers aren't the greatest things, but not the worst filters in the world... I've kept many tanks going for a long time with whisper filters on them and had no problems.


----------



## fishn00b (Jun 10, 2005)

I tend not to like internal whisper filters. One one of them, they grow a ridiculous amount of green hair like algae from the spout and doesn't seem to clean the water very well. I would go with a HOB Whisper if I had to.


----------



## lissac67 (Nov 8, 2005)

Well I have determined why my fish died. They had ICK. Some of my older fish are now showings signs of it. I am treating the whole tank at the moment. We will see what happens.


----------

